

Qt based software update client – Check it out - updatenode
https://bitbucket.org/updatenode/unclient?hn=1

======
fusionefredda
I suggest you to check the phrase "Install Vistual Studio" :)

~~~
updatenode
Thanks a lot for your hint ;-)

